# vega 9cc V-twin



## bananaman (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi everybody

here are a few pics of my Vega that i have been building.

not much more to do just set the timing, a few fuel bits and then decide what to put it in!!!!

tell me what you think of it 8)


----------



## SAM in LA (Feb 9, 2010)

That is a very nice looking engine.

I am curious though, why are the valve push rods so long?

I would enjoy seeing some of your build pictures.

I always learn so much by seeing how other do there machining.

SAM


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi. I like it. Its very nice and displays excellent workmanship! :bow:

I.m not well versed on small gasoline engines, and don't know the model. so could you post specifications. And were the plans came from, ect.....I'm sure other members would like to know too.

Thanks.

-MB


----------



## bananaman (Feb 9, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> That is a very nice looking engine.
> 
> I am curious though, why are the valve push rods so long?
> 
> ...


hi Sam 

the push rods are not long what you can see is the bolts to adjust the valve movment as the timing is not done yet i haven't trimmed them down

sory no build pics though most of it was done on a C.N.C vertical machinin center

thanks for the reply ;D


----------



## Mo deller (Feb 9, 2010)

That looks very nice. Have you put a slight taper on the cylinders or is that an optical dilusion on my part. 
As you know I still have much to do in my build. I am interested to know what you did about the crankshaft balance. The spec calls for high density metal but I have been unable to find a supplier.
Be sure to post us a video when you fire it up.

Peter.


----------



## bananaman (Feb 9, 2010)

Mo deller  said:
			
		

> That looks very nice. Have you put a slight taper on the cylinders or is that an optical dilusion on my part.
> As you know I still have much to do in my build. I am interested to know what you did about the crankshaft balance. The spec calls for high density metal but I have been unable to find a supplier.
> Be sure to post us a video when you fire it up.
> 
> Peter.



hi Peter

yes there is a taper on the cylinders just a little bit to make it my own 

i used lead to balance the crank, put a heavy chamfer on each side of the hole then fill them up with molten lead fingers crossed this will work ???


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 9, 2010)

Great job!!


----------



## Maryak (Feb 10, 2010)

bananaman,

Nice Vega. :bow:

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

May I suggest you post a bit about yourself in the Welcome Board.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## hobby (Feb 11, 2010)

You did a very nice job on that engine.

Now that's a good idea of putting the pushrod adjustments on the rockers,

I've been putting them on the pushrods themselves, and it's very inconvenient to adjust that way.

Good workmanship...


----------



## waynes world (Feb 11, 2010)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> Hi. I like it. Its very nice and displays excellent workmanship! :bow:
> 
> I.m not well versed on small gasoline engines, and don't know the model. so could you post specifications. And were the plans came from, ect.....I'm sure other members would like to know too.
> 
> ...


 for those who are looking for plans for the vega go to the yahoo group web site miniature internal combustion engines hope it helps many.

regards wayne


----------

